# Fixing up my 10" Sheldon Lathe?



## Finster (Mar 18, 2017)

I have an old beat up Sheldon lathe I think it's circa 40's of early 50's. It has a 36" bed and both the bed and saddle ways are going to need scraped at least. It's got quite a bit of slop. I have tightened the gibs as much as I can without doing further damage but it's still not enough. Also, whoever the boneheads were that have owned this over the years evidently made a habit of running the cross feed into the chuck. That will need repaired (Welded, milled and scraped) or replaced.  I love this lathe and would like to have it restored. I do not have the tools, patients or skill to scrape. However, I could do the rest of the project. Disassembly, repainting and reassembly. The motor and bearings are still in great shape. Anyone have a ballpark idea of what it would cost to have the scraping done? Also, does anyone know of someone that does it as a hobby and could do it in a reasonable time frame?


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 18, 2017)

I think the cost do do it properly (grinding) would be more than you want to spend;  you could get some quotes from a shop that does that kind of work.  Remember you would have to re-position the leadscrew and do some other things also.  It's a job, for sure.  Maybe just doing some work on the carriage would be good enough?  
Mark S.
ps can you post some pics?


----------

